# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال درباره مهندسی ژنتیک

## Dr.GajaR

سلام به همه کنکوریا چند تا  سوال دارم در مورد رشته مهندسی ژنتیک 
رتبه مورد نیاز برای قبولی در این رشته ؟؟؟
و بازار کار این رشته چجوره ؟؟
ممنون میشم هر چی در موردش میدونین بگین

----------


## lvloh3en

> سلام به همه کنکوریا چند تا  سوال دارم در مورد رشته مهندسی ژنتیک 
> رتبه مورد نیاز برای قبولی در این رشته ؟؟؟
> و بازار کار این رشته چجوره ؟؟
> ممنون میشم هر چی در موردش میدونین بگین


شغل مهندسی ژنتیک از زیست فناوریه فکر می کنم
رشته ی ژنتیک تئوریه عموما

----------


## Dr.GajaR

نشدددددد؟؟؟؟

----------


## Orwell

خیلی رک و بی پرده بگم که بازار کار خوبی نداره اصلا ! یکی از اشنایان فوق لیسانس زیست سلولی مولکولی شهید بهشتی تهران داره اتفاقا دخترم هست هر دری میزنه کاری مرتبط با رشته نیست.

البته نه اینکه کلا کار نداشته باشه ولی خب باید خیلی خوش شانس باشین.

یکی از دوستان قدیمی هم که ژنتیک خونده بودن الان با دو نفر دیگه شریک شدن کارگاه چوب بری و mdf  زدن.

تو ایران بازار خوبی نداره وگرنه شما هرجای دنیا جز ایران و چنتا کشور درب و داغون دیگه باشی به اینجور رشته ها خیلی بها میدن.

----------

